# spaying



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Has any one noticed a change in hair condition after spaying.

Our previous dog's went wooly after beeing spayed despite giving evening primrose tablets as the vet advised.

Tilly is in the middle of her 1st season now at 8mth and we are undecided as weather or not to get her done.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it would be really difficult to attribute spaying to effecting a coat change if spaying is done pre first season or after first season as the adult coat would be coming through anyway. Flo was really soft as a puppy but her adult coat is a bit coarser and probably curlier. She was spayed 3 months after first season but I wouldn't say that her coat changed because of spaying.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Spaying doesn't change the coat texture. Spaying changes the female hormones in the body, but these have no effect on coat. 

What age was your previous dog when it was fixed? What size/breed was it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone commented that Mables coat was like a cocker spaniels that had been spayed !!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Someone commented that Mables coat was like a cocker spaniels that had been spayed !!!!!!


Was that before or after she was spayed? Have you noticed any changes in her coat as it was only a few weeks ago wasn't it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Before, I think they just meant the texture.. I have nt noticed any changes but have cut her recently and like you said her adult coat is coming through anyway x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Spaying doesn't change the coat texture. Spaying changes the female hormones in the body, but these have no effect on coat.
> 
> What age was your previous dog when it was fixed? What size/breed was it?


she was a 6mth springer.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, after getting her breed I went and looked around, and was forced to back peddle mildly.  

I've changed my stance. 

From minor researching, cavaliers can sometimes change after getting fixed, and the change is more obvious in males from some opinions. It's though by some that it might be genetic. Some cocker people, and a few golden people, also stated the same. 

Again, this is very rare from what I had read, and from my prier dog knowledge (no cocker/springer/setter knowledge at all) but general dog stuff, I hadn't heard of it in my wanderings.

But it appears to be a rare but real thing, so it is in fact a possibly (sorry) that your springers coat changed after being fixed. 

I agree fully with this persons take on it:


> I think a spay causes dull and flyaway coat only occasionally and have seen little evidence to the contrary. Far more common is the dog's genes, being overweight, mediocre diet, poor coat care, overwashing and blowdrying, lack of needed oils/nutrition or just age. As a spay/neuter slightly lowers metabolism and therefore people easily overfeed and the dog gets overweight, I think poor coats are more the result of fat dogs and genetic predisposition myself, not the neuter.


And this one:


> The coat changes are so minor (me: and so rarely happen) and don't even seem to affect many dogs that I'd never consider it a reason not to spay or neuter.


Don't forget, this was all quoted from select people on a open forum, so don't take any of it as sure proof or anything.


Last thing, trimming a dog's coat short can often cause it to grow back curly, fluff or cottony say a few people, was your springer trimmed around a month before?


----------

